# Dried Milk Solids - DMS



## D_Blackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm looking to make some Portuguese Sweet Bread, and have found a recipe that is calling for DSM (Dried Milk Solids).  Is this the same thing as Dried Whole Milk?

I can't get either here, but can order the Dried Whole Milk from King Arthur.  They also have something called Bakers Special Dry Milk that they recommend especially for yeast breads.  (Actually cheaper per ounce than the other.)  Can anyone enlighten me on these various items?

http://shop.bakerscatalogue.com/detail.jsp?id=1249&pv=1155945280706


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you not buy dried milk in your market? That is all I've used.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2006)

I would guess that, if you had non-fat dry milk, you would have dry milk solids.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 19, 2006)

Personally I always use Regular dried milk


----------



## GB (Aug 19, 2006)

I have no idea about DMS, but I just wanted to pop in to say I love Portuguese Sweet Bread. We actually just picked up a loaf and that is what I will have for breakfast. Please let us know how yours turns D_Blackwell.


----------

